# DAZ3D-Aktion 3 kostenlose Animationsprogramme



## skyw8lk3r (5. Februar 2012)

Hier gibt es für kurze Zeit einige Software von DAZ3D kostenlos als Digitaler Download.

Es handelt sich dabei um DAZ Studio 4 Pro, Bryce 7 Pro und Hexagon 2.5.
Die Promotionaktion soll noch bis zum 29.2.2012 laufen und kann auf der Homepage von DAZ3D nach einer Anmeldung geladen werden.
Da es sich um eine Digitale Vollversion handelt, sind sie später ohne Probleme, zu normalen Koniditionen Upgradefähig und berechtigen zu kostenlosen Updates.

Die Software läuft sowohl auf Windows-PC´s sowie auf Mac´s.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anforderungen

DAZ Studio 4 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bryce 7 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hexagon 2.5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Villeicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen Hobbygrafiker was dabei.


Quelle:Apfeltalk - DAZ-Aktion: Studio 4 Pro, Bryce 7 Pro und Hexagon 2.5 als kostenlose Downloads

Homepage DAZ3D: DAZ 3D - 3D Software, 3D Models, and 3D Content by DAZ 3D


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön...
Weiß jemand, wie sich die Bedienung im Vergleich zu anderen (Kostenlosen) Programmen macht?


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, da ich bald meine Kiste aufrüste und dann mal wieder ein wenig rendern würde. Naja, besser als meine fast 10 Jahre alte Software wirds wohl sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2012)

Naja, du kannst dir die Downloads mal registrieren, jeweils dreimal innerhalb von jeweils drei Monaten kannst du dir die ja runterladen...


----------



## stylemongo (5. Februar 2012)

Super vielen Dank für den Hinweis


----------



## lunar19 (5. Februar 2012)

Jup, Danke für die News...

Angebote gleich mal gesichert


----------



## weizenleiche (5. Februar 2012)

Ich probier das auch mal aus  Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## OdlG (5. Februar 2012)

Und da habe ich meine Serials  Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## xx00xx00xx (5. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info bin grad am runterladen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Februar 2012)

Was genau kann das jetzt eigentlich?  Ist Hexagon 2.5 so etwas wie Sketchup in besser? 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Februar 2012)

villeicht hilft dir das 


Create 3D Art and Animation with DAZ 3D


----------



## fr0gg3r (5. Februar 2012)

Sehr sehr cool das ganze 

Kleiner Tipp: Guckt da mal in den normalen Shop rein  Es gibt da noch so einiges derzeit umsonst. Ich habe mir auch gerade DAZ3D geholt + etliche Plugins und vorgefertigte Figuren.

Endsumme nach meiner kleinen Einkaufstour: Normalpreis etwa 2000€, durch Rabattaktion: 0€!
Gut das ich jetzt erstmal Semsterferien habe, da hab ich genug Zeit mal in das Programm reinzuschnüffeln 

Edit: Um genau zu sein, habe ich dort ein Paket im Wert von 2354,08€ geschenkt bekommen, klasse Aktion


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Februar 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> villeicht hilft dir das
> 
> 
> Create 3D Art and Animation with DAZ 3D


 
Danke, also ist das so etwas wie Sketchup/Blender, womit man 3D-Modelle entwerfen kann? Also auch Gebäude usw.? Und kann man das auch irgendwie Rendern?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Februar 2012)

ja hier gibt es zum beispiel noch 3 beispiel videos


DAZ 3D - Free 3D Software and 3D Model Providers


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Februar 2012)

Danke, nur irgendwie komm ich trotzdem nicht dahinter wie ich z.B. ein Hause baue  Und Tutorials finde ich im Web auch nicht für sowas 

Btw, kann man überhaupt einfach mehrere Linien aneinander Zeichnen und darauf ein Modell machen wie bei Sketchup oder geht das nicht? Ich kann auch irgendwie nicht mehrere Sachen miteinander "verknüpfen", also dass ich an die Ecke einer Fläche noch eine weitere mache oder so. Wie geht das?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## spionkaese (5. Februar 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Danke, nur irgendwie komm ich trotzdem nicht dahinter wie ich z.B. ein Hause baue  Und Tutorials finde ich im Web auch nicht für sowas
> 
> Btw, kann man überhaupt einfach mehrere Linien aneinander Zeichnen und darauf ein Modell machen wie bei Sketchup oder geht das nicht? Ich kann auch irgendwie nicht mehrere Sachen miteinander "verknüpfen", also dass ich an die Ecke einer Fläche noch eine weitere mache oder so. Wie geht das?
> 
> Danke schonmal.


 Sketchup geht afaik eher in Richtung CAD, während Blender und das DAZ3D (wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe  ) für organische Modelle gedacht sind.

Ich werd mir Bryce und DAZ3d mal angucken, ich glaube aber nicht das der Renderer mit Cycles, Luxrender, etc. mithalten kann.


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Februar 2012)

Gleich mal geladen und 800 Euro gespart


----------



## therealbastard (6. Februar 2012)

Auch mal ein dickes Dankeschön für die News...hatte ich bislang nirgends selbst entdeckt...


----------



## Lyph (6. Februar 2012)

Handelt es sich um eine begrenzte Lizenz, oder ist die Dauer der Aktion nur begrenzt und die Lizenz bleibt ohne Kosten erhalten ?


----------



## Spinal (6. Februar 2012)

fr0gg3r schrieb:


> Sehr sehr cool das ganze
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Guckt da mal in den normalen Shop rein  Es gibt da noch so einiges derzeit umsonst. Ich habe mir auch gerade DAZ3D geholt + etliche Plugins und vorgefertigte Figuren.
> 
> ...



Das ist nen Hammer Tipp  Habe auch nochmal für 1600 $ zugeschlagen. besonders interessant für alle sollten die kostenlosen Tutorial Videos sein 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Saab-FAN (7. Februar 2012)

Echt ne geile Aktion. 
DAZ-Studio 4 hab ich schon in der Beta ausprobiert. Ist super um Figuren posieren zu lassen und die dann hinterher in Vue 8 in Landschaften rein zu setzen. 
Leider finde ich irgendwie nie die Ruhe und den Willen dazu, endlich mal 3D-Modelling richtig zu lernen. SketchUp ist zwar easy, aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich mit Lego besser umgehen


----------



## wishi (13. Februar 2012)

Bekomme ständig fehlermeldungen, das ich nichts laden kann bis auf Bryce 7.0 Contend...alles andere bekomm ich 

<Error><Code>AccessDenied</Code><Message>Request has expired</Message><RequestId>96E471081EB61011</RequestId><Expires>2012-02-13T05:06:26Z</Expires><HostId>zy/lwSDzhyBquswM4FyPEnFdt2iDc+033W+zhKHm+NRfCglXLK6bMhuV/Jtw933u</HostId><ServerTime>2012-02-13T15:41:24Z</ServerTime></Error>


----------



## maxscmitz (13. Februar 2012)

Ich bekomm´ denselben fehler 
Mit dieser XML-Datei sind anscheinend keine Style-Informationen verknüpft. Nachfolgend wird die Baum-Ansicht des Dokuments angezeigt.
      <Error><Code>AccessDenied</Code><Message>Request has expired</Message><RequestId>23891E569A2A428D</RequestId><Expires>2012-02-13T05:06:26Z</Expires><HostId>cOWU7837sb5IHUdYLmbl8DWYqE0OMbxIXx2yupUQprwPnySUy8pbvVbos6BtpsDh</HostId><ServerTime>2012-02-13T16:17:36Z</ServerTime></Error>

Bitte helf mir/uns


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Februar 2012)

dann wendet euch mal bitte an daz3d  ich hab mich dort nicht angemeldet da ich sowas nicht brauche/kann.

die werden ja auch nen support haben


----------



## maxscmitz (13. Februar 2012)

ok funzt


----------



## soyus3 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,  ich habe mich registriert bei DAZ3D und die 3 Gratis-Programme in den Einkaufswagen gestellt. Endpreis wie versprochen 0 $, daher ist anscheinend auch keine Zahlmethode anzugeben. Aber ich soll meine Adressdaten für die Rechnung angeben, ist das normal?  Und was passiert dann? Vermutlich bekommt man einen Downloadlink, die Lizenzdaten per Mail und die Rechnung über 0 $ auch per Mail? Oder doch etwa per Post?


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Sketchup geht afaik eher in Richtung CAD, während Blender und das DAZ3D (wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe  ) für organische Modelle gedacht sind.
> 
> Ich werd mir Bryce und DAZ3d mal angucken, ich glaube aber nicht das der Renderer mit Cycles, Luxrender, etc. mithalten kann.



Für organische Charaktere scheint ZBrush eines der 'führenden' Tools zu sein  Mein Bruder hat damit gearbeitet, evtl. gefällts dir ja auch..


----------



## spionkaese (20. Februar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Für organische Charaktere scheint ZBrush eines der 'führenden' Tools zu sein  Mein Bruder hat damit gearbeitet, evtl. gefällts dir ja auch..


Ich bin im Erstellen von organischen Modellen gänzlich unbegabt (hab mich aber auch nie wirklich eingearbeitet).
Blender ist dafür eigentlich auch ganz gut, kann aber natürlich nicht mit ZBrush mithalten.
Im Zweifelsfall gibts noch Scultpris, ist auch kostenlos und ganz gut.
@Soyus3:
Bei mir ist ne EMail gekommen.


----------



## Festplatte (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hab es mal ausprobiert, hab aber nen Fake-Namen angegeben!  Werde es wohl irgendwann mal ausprobieren!  Kann man seinen Account eigentlich irgendwie löschen, wenn man die Keys hat?


----------



## Airboume (21. Februar 2012)

Mahn cool!
Gerad mal für $0 anstatt *$2,459.63* einkaufen gegangen. 
Danke an die News und den Tipp für das Im-shop-Schauen!
was ich mit den Sachen will: keine Ahnung^^


----------



## blubb3435 (21. Februar 2012)

Hey danke 
Vielleicht kann ich das für mein Spiel gebrauchen, dass ich programmiere ( rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem ähnlich wie Final Fantasy und Monster denen man die einzelnen Körperteile abhacken kann , wie in Fallout)


----------



## Festplatte (21. Februar 2012)

Airboume schrieb:
			
		

> Mahn cool!
> Gerad mal für $0 anstatt $2,459.63 einkaufen gegangen.
> Danke an die News und den Tipp für das Im-shop-Schauen!
> was ich mit den Sachen will: keine Ahnung^^



Ich brauchs technisch gesehen auch nicht, aber so ne Chance bekommt man bestimmt nur einmal!  Aber ich probier es mal aus, ist bestimmt cool!


----------



## Kunohara (21. Februar 2012)

HiHo,

sind wir nicht alle Jäger und Sammler?  Auch wenn man es jetzt (noch) nicht gebrauchen kann, wer weiss, wer weiss.... 2.500$ sparen oder nicht, das ist doch eher die Frage


----------



## Robonator (21. Februar 2012)

Leute lasst einen Sammelthread machen und uns dann untereinander austauschen und Tipps geben 
Btw hab mir nun fast alles im Shop was gratis ist geschnappt aber ich komme nur auf $1,382.88.
Gibs irgendwo nochmehr Kram ausser im Shop?


----------



## Conqi (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal aus Spaß nen paar Dinge in SketchUp gebaut, weil ich in sowas gänzlich unbegabt bin, aber Programme und Modelle für über 2000€ nehm ich doch gerne mit. Werds demnächst mal probieren, aber ich erwarte nicht allzu viel 

@Robonator: also ich komm im Shop auch auf $2,459.63, waren etwa 2 1/2 Seiten voll Free-Sachen.


----------



## Robonator (22. Februar 2012)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal aus Spaß nen paar Dinge in SketchUp gebaut, weil ich in sowas gänzlich unbegabt bin, aber Programme und Modelle für über 2000€ nehm ich doch gerne mit. Werds demnächst mal probieren, aber ich erwarte nicht allzu viel
> 
> @Robonator: also ich komm im Shop auch auf $2,459.63, waren etwa 2 1/2 Seiten voll Free-Sachen.


 
Also jetzt die drei Hauptprogramme abgerechnet?


----------



## Airboume (22. Februar 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich brauchs technisch gesehen auch nicht, aber so ne Chance bekommt man bestimmt nur einmal!  Aber ich probier es mal aus, ist bestimmt cool!


 sehe ich genauso!
ausprobieren werd ichs auch, wenn ich ein bissal mehr luft habe...
man wird bestimmt mit von allmöglichen funktionen erschlagen, aber was solls.


----------



## Robonator (22. Februar 2012)

Habs eben ausprobiert und es macht mir echt spaß. Ist zwar manchmal ein wenig schwierig weil die Hand z.B. einfach nich so will wie man es will aber naja  Ist auch recht einfach das Ganze und im Internet findet man auch so n paar kostenlose Models an denen man üben kann.
Ein Freund hat mir grad diese Seite empfohlen. Ich muss wohl darauf zurückgreifen denn mit Texturen etc kenn ich mich nicht aus und ich bin auch nicht begabt genug um selber welche zu erstellen 
GFXworld.WS - Graphic stuff daily


----------



## Conqi (22. Februar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also jetzt die drei Hauptprogramme abgerechnet?


 
Ne mit Hauptprogrammen, daran wirds dann wohl liegen


----------



## Robonator (22. Februar 2012)

-.- Hab mir in den letzten 2 Stunden was schönes aufgebaut, will es rendern und das Programm schmiert ab. Hatte natürlich vorher nicht gespeichert und nu ist alles futsch


----------



## Airboume (22. Februar 2012)

wo genau müsste ich nen sammelthread aufmachen?


----------



## Robonator (22. Februar 2012)

Airboume schrieb:


> wo genau müsste ich nen sammelthread aufmachen?


 
Hmm ich denke hier wäre es doch am Sinnvollsten oder? Tools, Anwendungen und Sicherheit


----------



## Airboume (22. Februar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...sammelthread-daz3d-programme.html#post3980761 
was muss alles in den anfang so rein?
hab noch nie einen gemacht.


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Februar 2012)

So hab mir mal alles runtergeladsaden egal ob (windows/mac), ich werde das bestimmt irgendwann gebrauchen.


----------



## Spinal (22. Februar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> -.- Hab mir in den letzten 2 Stunden was schönes aufgebaut, will es rendern und das Programm schmiert ab. Hatte natürlich vorher nicht gespeichert und nu ist alles futsch


 
Ärgerlich, aber 2 Stunden lang nicht speichern....da bin ich zu paranoid für


----------



## mds51 (22. Februar 2012)

Wow, danke!
Gleich mal holen


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bekomme keine Mail. -.-"


----------



## optikboom (23. Februar 2012)

Ich muss mich auch für die News bedanken (und auch bei DAZ 3D)

Habe mir auch für über 2500 Euro was geholt!

Nun muss ich nur noch 4 Wochen bis zu den Osterferien warten....
Denn dann hab ich wahrscheinlich erst genug Zeit um mich dort reinzufuchsen.


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch für die News bedanken (und auch bei DAZ 3D)
> 
> Habe mir auch für über 2500 Euro was geholt!
> 
> ...


 
Hab dafür n Tag gebraucht. Einen weiteren Tag um haufenweise gratis Models und Erweiterungen im Netz zu suchen und zu installieren


----------



## optikboom (23. Februar 2012)

Hmm.
Ist es den übersichtlich?

Weil wenns doch so schnell geht, freu ich mich umso mehr auf morgen .

Habs auch schon mit Blender versucht, aber ist mir zu durcheinander....


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Ist es den übersichtlich?
> 
> Weil wenns doch so schnell geht, freu ich mich umso mehr auf morgen .
> ...


 
Habe Sketchup, Blender, 3DS Max, Cinema $d etc ausprobiert und DAZ ist für mich bis jetzt das einfachste  Wenn man sich einfach ein wenig damit beschäftigt und so dann hat man damit wirklich keine Probleme.


----------



## optikboom (23. Februar 2012)

Kuhl, danke.
Werds morgen mal testen, aber nu gehts weiter, muss noch ein paar Sachen donwloaden.
Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Programm Erweiterungen?
Muss man die einfach mit installieren?
Hab gerad keinen Plan davon.


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Kuhl, danke.
> Werds morgen mal testen, aber nu gehts weiter, muss noch ein paar Sachen donwloaden.
> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Programm Erweiterungen?
> Muss man die einfach mit installieren?
> Hab gerad keinen Plan davon.


 
Die Dinge die ich mir geladen hatte, hatten entweder einen Installer oder mussten einfach ins my library Verzeichnis in den eigenen Dokumenten verschoben werden


----------



## optikboom (23. Februar 2012)

Na dann sollts net so schwer werden.

Frage mich was meine Schwester davon hält.

Entweder: "Och nee, da hab ich keine Lust drauf" oder "Goil, ich wollt immer schon mal 

so was machen."

Ok, die letzte Antwort war gelogen....


----------



## Airboume (24. Februar 2012)

@Nachbar 

Einmal noch kurz Werbung machen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...heit/204728-sammelthread-daz3d-programme.html


----------



## soyus3 (26. Februar 2012)

So, habe jetzt meine Order geplaced. Allerdings nur $1,320 für lau erreicht. Noch ein Hinweis für andere potentielle Käufer: mit dem Firefox ging es gar nicht, ich musste den Internet Explorer einsetzen. Vielleicht lag es auch an meinen Anti-Werbung- und Anti-Skript-Addons. Per EMail kamen die Rechnung und die Seriennummern in derselben Minute an. Das Downloaden muss innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage stattfinden.  Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Zeit um mich damit eingehend befassen zu können, voraussichtlich um Ostern herum...


----------



## soyus3 (28. Februar 2012)

Sieh mal an, die Aktion wurde bis Ende März verlängert.  Also  ganz umsonst beeilt


----------



## optikboom (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hans mir über meinen Acc. zweimal gekauft, daher hab ich jetzt zwei Keys für ein Programm


----------



## slayerms (3. März 2012)

hammer gutes programm


----------

